# BH fürs Biken



## nicii (3. Juni 2011)

Huhu ;D

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich hab mit meinen 18 Jahren mit Körbchengröße D bis E ein ziemliches Problem beim Finden von passenden BHs. Da ich sonst relativ schlank gebaut bin ist es schon fast gar nicht möglich einen normalen BH beim Biken anzuziehen, das sieht so aus als ob die Kirchenglocken geläutet werden. Anfühlen tut es sich natürlich auch nicht viel besser wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt ):
Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Sport BHS Hab mir vor ein paar Monaten bei Quelle einen Sport-BH gekauft, aber der taugt auch wirklich nichts. 

Deshalb wollte ich mal bei euch nachfragen, ob ihr mir vielleicht einen passenden BH vorschlagen könnt, immerhin sind die nicht gerade billig und ich will nicht mein Geld noch mal aus dem Fenster werfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Nici


----------



## Mitglied (3. Juni 2011)

D bis E; dann auf jeden Fall nix unter 10 cm Federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Nicii,

ich würde keine BHs bestellen, sondern die Geschäfte abklappern und probieren, probieren, probieren.

Viel Erfolg 
MissOldie


----------



## KongoApe (3. Juni 2011)

nicii schrieb:


> ..., das sieht so aus als ob die Kirchenglocken geläutet werden.


----------



## Bea5 (4. Juni 2011)

Hi Niccii,

Odlo hat eine gute Auswahl an Sport BH`s...und, wie schon geschrieben...anprobieren


----------



## Neuling68 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Niccii, 

ich glaube auch, dass du dich mal "trauen" musst, in ein gutes Fachgeschäft zu gehen!
Ich kann dir zwei Tipps geben: Einmmal von Shock Absorber gibt es einige gute Modelle und zum anderen Unno Sport, die aber jetzt glaube ich, Anita heissen.
Viele Glück bei der Suche!
Alex


----------



## nicii (4. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! Na, dann werd ich mich am Montag gleich mal auf den Weg machen und schauen, ob ich was finde


----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch Körbchengrösse E. Ich bin mit Sport-BHs von Triumph bisher gut gefahren. Bis dieses Jahr habe ich auch noch Basketball gespielt. Und da müssen die BHs noch besser halten als beim Biken. Aber unbedingt anprobieren und in ein Spezialgeschäft gehen. Sie sind schon etwas teuer aber halten auch ziemlich lange.


----------



## fissenid (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.its-sport.de/Sportbeklei...rts/Cross-Twister-Sport-BH:::106_187_148.html


----------



## innocenta (28. Juni 2011)

ich kann dir den hier http://www.dessous-waesche-shop.de/form-beauty-comfort-minimizer-bh-a-8547.htm empfehlen...hält gut (ich hab zwar "nur" C, aber reicht auch) und sieht nebenbei noch nett aus.


----------



## ACE6 (28. Juni 2011)

evtl. den hier, meine Freundin ist damit sehr zufrieden 

Man schwitzt nicht und er fühlt sich Top beim tragen an, sagt Sie. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/NATURANA-Sport-B...=DE_Damenunterwäsche&var=&hash=item801067b4e8

nur weis ich leider nicht wie es beim MTBlern is, die fährt nur ein normales Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. Juni 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> ich kann dir den hier http://www.dessous-waesche-shop.de/form-beauty-comfort-minimizer-bh-a-8547.htm empfehlen...hält gut (ich hab zwar "nur" C, aber reicht auch) und sieht nebenbei noch nett aus.



aber der sieht mir nicht nach einem sport bh aus?

ich habe von triumph den triaction energy in D. benötige den aber mittlerweile auch fast ne nummer größer


----------



## innocenta (29. Juni 2011)

@chayenne: durch die stützfunktion und dem "minimiereffekt" kann man ihn lt. verkäuferin als sport-bh tragen. bis jetzt der beste, den ich gefunden habe, da wippt nichts, er hat keine kreuzträger und sieht gut aus.


----------



## BineMX (29. Juni 2011)

bin auch mit "D oder E" dabei  Den Minimizer hab ich auch, der hält schon sehr gut aber zum Sport möcht ich den nicht anziehen. Der trocknet einfach nicht schnell genug.
Hab sehr gute Erfahrung mit Adidas Sport BH. Hab da den "stärksten" mit Bügel. Vorher auch Triumph. Seit neuesten schwör ich auf die Anita Sport Modelle. Sind ohne Bügel, etwas größer geschnitten da ist alles super verpackt und noch dazu extrem angenehm zu tragen. Weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich geh gern in den Outlet nach Kufstein.


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juni 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich geh gern in den Outlet nach Kufstein.



ui Bine, der outletstore is mir a letztens aufgfallen. da muss i a amoi nei


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juni 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> @chayenne: durch die stützfunktion und dem "minimiereffekt" kann man ihn lt. verkäuferin als sport-bh tragen. bis jetzt der beste, den ich gefunden habe, da wippt nichts, er hat keine kreuzträger und sieht gut aus.




aber der hat doch bügel, oder??


----------



## innocenta (29. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> aber der hat doch bügel, oder??



Ja, hat er. Find ich auch beim sport angenehmer. Reite jeden tag damit und ich find ihn super.
Ich kann diese kreuzträger und über kopf bhs nicht leiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juni 2011)

also ich kann mir des mit bügel nicht vorstellen. aber vielleicht hab ich dafür zuviel masse 
beim sport brauch ich keine bügel, des wäre mir zu unbequem. meine sport-bhs sind alle normal hinten zum schließen. und haben auch keine kreuzträger etc.. 
aber jedem des seine  so ist ja auch jede brust verschieden


----------



## innocenta (29. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ich kann mir des mit bügel nicht vorstellen. aber vielleicht hab ich dafür zuviel masse
> beim sport brauch ich keine bügel, des wäre mir zu unbequem. meine sport-bhs sind alle normal hinten zum schließen. und haben auch keine kreuzträger etc..
> aber jedem des seine  so ist ja auch jede brust verschieden



Ja das kann sein. C ist ja jetzt noch nicht sooo mächtig ;-)
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen angenehmen gefunden, der nicht gleich ein vermögen kostet.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2011)

Die Teile aus dem Tchibo Angebot... gibt's immer wieder mal 
Die haben auch keine Bügel, Kreuzträger oder "über-Kopf" etc.. Ganz normal zum hinten schließen.

Sind recht billig und taugen mir zumindest ziemlich gut. Halten tun sie auch sehr lange für den Preis!


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Teile aus dem Tchibo Angebot... gibt's immer wieder mal
> Die haben auch keine Bügel, Kreuzträger oder "über-Kopf" etc.. Ganz normal zum hinten schließen.
> 
> Sind recht billig und taugen mir zumindest ziemlich gut. Halten tun sie auch sehr lange für den Preis!



da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht! habe mir vor jahren auch einen in weiß gekauft- super für das geld!! hab ich immer noch- passt leider nicht mehr so gut da ich ein wenig zugelegt habe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Teile aus dem Tchibo Angebot... gibt's immer wieder mal



Damit hab ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Der Sitz ist zwar im Prinzip super, aber die Unterleglasche beim Verschluß ist bei mir so kurz, dass praktisch der harte Teil der Ösen auf der Haut kratzt.  Ist voll ätzend... Aber vielleicht probier ich doch nochmal einen, wenn das nicht bei allen der Fall ist?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab immer die aus em Aldi und war bisher zufrieden 
Bin allerdings ein Verfechter von Kreuzträgern und ohne Bügel, weil ich bei normalen Trägern immer das Gefühl hab dass sie gleich runter rutschen und ohne Bügel weil ich meinen Sport-BH auch gern zuhause anzieh womit es sich dann auch bequem auf der Couch lümmeln lässt 
Die Bügel sind sowieso nicht gut für das Drüsengewebe,gibt unter umständen verhärtungen 
Hab allerdings ein Problem und zwar schwitz ich immer am meisten zwischen den Brüsten,sprich mein BH ist vorne immer nass 
Glaube allerdings nicht dass es bei einem teureren Modell besser ist ,denn wo soll denn der ganze schweiß sonst hin


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2011)

odlo und Shock Absorber! Die finde ich am besten... ohne Bügel aber sehr "geformt"
einen Craft hab ich noch am Start, eher ein Bustier, super vom Material her, aber nicht sooo gut in der Passform...


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Damit hab ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Der Sitz ist zwar im Prinzip super, aber die Unterleglasche beim Verschluß ist bei mir so kurz, dass praktisch der harte Teil der Ösen auf der Haut kratzt.  Ist voll ätzend... Aber vielleicht probier ich doch nochmal einen, wenn das nicht bei allen der Fall ist?



Keine Ahnung... ich hab gleich mehrere davon und die haben alle drei "Reihen" Ösen. Ich mach die auf der innersten, sprich kleinsten Einstellung zu. Daher kann da gar nix kratzen und ich hab deswegen auch kein Problem mit der Unterleglasche, bzw. ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass da was zu kurz sein könnte.


----------



## Deleted195907 (1. Juli 2011)

moin, ich bin auch mit der Größe "D" gesegnet und trage im normalen Leben nur BHs mit Bügel, für den Sport habe ich mir im letzten Jahr einen Adidas-BH gekauft - ohne Bügel - und bin damit sehr zufrieden, ob beim Joggen, beim Step im Studio oder beim Radeln....


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Juli 2011)

Minimizer stützen sehr gut bzw. sie "drücken" sehr gut alles platt/fest.
Für mich persönlich war das nix.

Kenne aber das BH-Problem und habe auch noch keinen gefunden, der mir beim Sport wirklich paßt.
In G findet man manchmal etwas, aber nicht, wenn dann auch noch 65 davor stehen muß.
Momentan habe ich eine Notlösung, die zwar klackert, aber bislang gar nicht so schlecht ist.
Shock Absorber - RUN - Sport BH
Da habe ich jetzt zur Not 70E, aber aufgrund der Trägerlösung gleicht der BH den zu kleinen Cup aus. Es hält oben und rutscht nicht raus.

Oft sind mir die Träger zu lang und noch kürzer lassen sie sich nicht verstellen etc..pp..
Deshalb auch von mir ein: ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (2. Juli 2011)

ganz einfach ein safetyjacket tragen...


----------



## Radler (16. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich bin mit ShockAbsorber sehr zufrieden (radfahren), zum Joggen nehme ich einen Enell-BH, ist fürs joggen klasse, vielleicht zu unbequem fürs Rad. Sieh mal im Netz nach: Enell.de oder rimdidim.de (seriös!!).
Habe selbst e-Cup.
Schwester von Radler


----------



## Warnschild (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe seit Jahren mehrere Triumph Triaction Extreme N. Sie sind zwar nicht günstig (allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Kauf im Wäschegeschäft die übrigen online deutlich günstiger gekauft), halten aber sehr lange und geben bei jeder Sportart guten Halt, sind dabei bequem, sitzen sicher,...

Auch habe ich eine bustier-artig gestaltete Version, das "high action top", das aber dennoch hinten einen Verschluss hat. Es ist bequem und gibt Halt, macht aber keine schöne Form (drückt vor allem einfach die Brust platt). Außerdem ist der Einstieg nicht soo einfach, schlimmer wirds beim Ausziehen, wenn man viel geschwitzt hat. An sich aber ein hübsches Teil, wie ich finde. Für mich eher "after sports" als beim Fahren.

Da bleibe ich lieber beim Extreme N.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (22. Juli 2011)

Ich schließ mich mit Triumph und Odlo bei Körbchen C/D an ;-)


----------



## Dannii (29. August 2011)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Jahren mehrere Triumph Triaction Extreme N. Sie sind zwar nicht günstig (allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Kauf im Wäschegeschäft die übrigen online deutlich günstiger gekauft), halten aber sehr lange und geben bei jeder Sportart guten Halt, sind dabei bequem, sitzen sicher,...



Den Sport BH habe ich auch. 
Ich spiele auch noch Basketball und da ist er auch wirklich Top! 
Kann ich also nur empfehlen.


----------



## silin (12. Juni 2012)

das kann ich ja vorstellen. Normalere Dessous oder Unterwäsche passen schlecht.
Wie wäre es dieser nahtloser Sport-BH? http://www.andalous-dessous.de/bhs-bh-sets/sport-bhs/jc-st8127a-weiss-sport-bh/a-11805146/


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Juni 2012)

die Sporttops von H&M halten spitzenmäßig (rede jetzt auch von D-E), nen BH beim Biken wäre mir zu unbequem..außerdem ist der doch durchgeschwitzt, wenn ich einmal gefahren bin ?! 

*ürkss*


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> außerdem ist der doch durchgeschwitzt, wenn ich einmal gefahren bin ?!
> 
> *ürkss*



und die h&m teile (die für mich auch unter "sport-bh" fallen würden) etwa nicht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2012)

Also, ohne kommt für mich da nicht in Frage 
Da würden sonst Fliehkräfte frei... 
Nee, aber mal ganz im Ernst, mir würd da zu viel rumschwabbeln, grad auf unebenem Untergrund... Und dann isser halt durchgeschwitzt, isses Trikot doch auch 

Von H&M habbich noch nich probiert, bin lieber gleich zum Fachhändler meines Vertrauens... und die SportBHs da halten echt einiges und sind auch aus schön stabilem Stoff... Und halten so um die 5 Jahre (mind. jetzt schon), also gute Investition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (14. Juni 2012)

@scylla Die von H&M sind doch aus Funktionsmaterial  ..sind also genauso schnell wieder trocken wie nass. Und beim BH...ürksss.....einmal beim biken angezogen und mit spitzen Fingern danach ganz schnell wida aus  (is doch Baumwolle und sowas)


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> @scylla Die von H&M sind doch aus Funktionsmaterial  ..sind also genauso schnell wieder trocken wie nass. Und beim BH...ürksss.....einmal beim biken angezogen und mit spitzen Fingern danach ganz schnell wida aus  (is doch Baumwolle und sowas)



also ich hab ausschließlich BHs aus alten Plastiktüten (=Funktionsmaterial ) auch wenn sie nicht von H&M kommen. Wie du darauf kommst, dass ein BH aus Baumwolle sein muss und nur H&M Synthetikstoff benutzt und deren "Sporttops" daher keine BHs sind, ist mir ein Rätsel. Außer, das ist ein Witz 

PS: ich kauf gern die Tchibo BHs, sind auch aus "Funktionsmaterial"


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Juni 2012)

Nee..echt kein Witz. Hatte halt nur schicke Bh´sse und die Sport Tops. Und als ich mit dem Biken anfing, wurden halt die H&M Sporttops immer mehr und die schicken BH´sse verstauben 

Klaro haben noch andere Funktionsstoffe, aber ich habe halt mit den Teilchen angefangen und bin extrem begeistert von der Dicke des Stoffes, den Eigenschaften beim Schwitzen, dem Sitz/Halt UND den schicken Farben (Preis natürlich auch).

Die von Tschibo sind mir zu dünn vom Stoff her..dis is mir zu fluffig obenrum..lach

BH is für mich immernoch nen 2 Schälchendings mit Öffnung hinten oder vorne  (deshalb bestimmt dis Missverständnis Top/BH  )


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Die von Tschibo sind mir zu dünn vom Stoff her..dis is mir zu fluffig obenrum..lach



hm, kann ich net beurteilen. bei mir muss es halt weniger halten, darum geht das super *räusper* 

PS: ahso, jetzt ist klar!


----------



## Ben_Linea (18. September 2012)

Ein bisschen spät, aber da ich selbst auf der Such war und hier eine ziemlich gute Lösung gefunden habe, wollte ich kurz Bescheid sagen...vielleicht hilft es ja wem


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

silin schrieb:


> das kann ich ja vorstellen.
> Wie wäre es dieser nahtloser Sport-BH? http://www.andalous-dessous.de/bhs-bh-sets/sport-bhs/jc-st8127a-weiss-sport-bh/a-11805146/




So was ist in meinen Augen kein BH, sondern eher ein Bustier. Das gibt doch meist überhaupt keinen Halt oder aber es drückt einfach die Brust platt. Mir persönlich ist das eher unbequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

Ben_Linea schrieb:


> Ein bisschen spät, aber da ich selbst auf der Such war und hier eine ziemlich gute Lösung gefunden habe, wollte ich kurz Bescheid sagen...vielleicht hilft es ja wem



Auch die finde ich nicht den Hit. Ich glaube, das liegt nicht mal an der Brustgröße. Es ist vielmehr so - zumindest habe ich es so verstanden -, dass ein Sport-BH dafür sorgen sollte, dass die Brust absolut festsitzt und man somit beim Sport keine Schäden bekommt (das kann auch bei einer kaum vorhandenen Brust passieren). 

Für mich ist Funktionsmaterial, geformte Körbchen und extremst fester Halt somit Pflicht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> So was ist in meinen Augen kein BH, sondern eher ein Bustier. Das gibt doch meist überhaupt keinen Halt oder aber es drückt einfach die Brust platt. Mir persönlich ist das eher unbequem.


Ich glaub, das kommt dann auch auf die Größe an 
Manche Frau ist froh, wenn son Ding die Brust plattdrückt und dadurch das Gewebe nicht überstrapaziert wird  Außerdem ist dann durch einen lockerer sitzenden BH die Gefahr gegeben, dass der BH scheuert und wunde stellen entstehen... Und ja, ich sprech aus Erfahrung... Biken geht bei mir nur mit plattdrücken  und Körbchen scheuern bei mir wie Hölle beim Sport... 
Sowas is wirklich persönliche Geschmackssache, z.T. evtl auch Gewöhnung...
(Bezogen auf den neuesten geposteten Link)


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das kommt dann auch auf die Größe an
> Manche Frau ist froh, wenn son Ding die Brust plattdrückt und dadurch das Gewebe nicht überstrapaziert wird  Außerdem ist dann durch einen lockerer sitzenden BH die Gefahr gegeben, dass der BH scheuert und wunde stellen entstehen... Und ja, ich sprech aus Erfahrung... Biken geht bei mir nur mit plattdrücken  und Körbchen scheuern bei mir wie Hölle beim Sport...
> Sowas is wirklich persönliche Geschmackssache, z.T. evtl auch Gewöhnung...
> (Bezogen auf den neuesten geposteten Link)




Das kann natürlich sein. 

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Wundscheuern oder überhaupt Bewegungen des BHs (spreche vom Extreme N von Triumph) und hab das immer darauf zurück geführt, dass er gut sitzt. Ich bekomme ihn nur schwer zu, aber wenn er zu ist, dann hält er bombenfest (Stichwort "Brustpanzer"). Allerdings trage ich nur 70C.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein.
> 
> Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Wundscheuern oder überhaupt Bewegungen des BHs (spreche vom Extreme N von Triumph) und hab das immer darauf zurück geführt, dass er gut sitzt. Ich bekomme ihn nur schwer zu, aber wenn er zu ist, dann hält er bombenfest (Stichwort "Brustpanzer"). Allerdings trage ich nur 70C.



Hm, ok, dann hab ich das mit den "definierten Körbchen" falsch verstanden... ich hab da irgendwie gleich an Bügel gedacht. Dann hat meiner (http://http://www.anita.com/de-de/Kollektionen,Anita_active,MAXIMUM_SUPPORT:5527_Sport-BH) wohl auch Körbchen... ähnelt meiner Meinung nach trotzdem eher einem Bustier, zumindest im Vergleich zu meinen "Alltags-BHs" (die bei 65E immer noch jede Menge halten müssen ).
Aber stimmt schon, gut sitzen ist das A und O... Aber manche BHs sitzen zwar gut, sind aber nicht  darauf ausgelegt das auch bei Action zu tun


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hm, ok, dann hab ich das mit den "definierten Körbchen" falsch verstanden... ich hab da irgendwie gleich an Bügel gedacht. Dann hat meiner (http://http://www.anita.com/de-de/Kollektionen,Anita_active,MAXIMUM_SUPPORT:5527_Sport-BH) wohl auch Körbchen... ähnelt meiner Meinung nach trotzdem eher einem Bustier, zumindest im Vergleich zu meinen "Alltags-BHs" (die bei 65E immer noch jede Menge halten müssen ).
> Aber stimmt schon, gut sitzen ist das A und O... Aber manche BHs sitzen zwar gut, sind aber nicht  darauf ausgelegt das auch bei Action zu tun



65E? Sicher? Den gibt's doch gar nicht in so kleinem Umfang.

Ja, die von Anita sollen ja auch echt gut sein. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie guten Halt geben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> 65E? Sicher? Den gibt's doch gar nicht in so kleinem Umfang.
> 
> Ja, die von Anita sollen ja auch echt gut sein. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie guten Halt geben.


Ja sicher, allerdings nur normalerweiser... der von anita reicht im engsten Haken auch in 70, Glück gehabt... (musst ich grad aber selbst nachschauen Bei meinem Dessous-Händler des Vertrauens bin ich in der Kundenkartei und brauch nur sagen ich brauch nen neuen Anita und die wissen die Größe dann  )
Muss sagen, dass der echt nen schön festen Stoff hat, der nicht so schnell nachgibt... Und der erste gibt jetzt nach 5 Jahren erst auf, und da auch nur die Gummis und verstellbaren Bänder...


----------



## reak (17. Juni 2013)

Nuala schrieb:


> ganz einfach ein safetyjacket tragen...


trag auch eine saftyjacket kann aber trotzden keinen normalen bh rumter ziehn weil die bügen denn drücken weiß auch nich welchen ich anziehn soll wenn eine einen tipp hat immer her damit


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber für Große Größen taugen die günstigen BHs leider nicht, das Problem kenn ich.. Ich trag den TriAction von Triumph. Die sind unterteilt in die Sportarten. Der zum Radfahren ist z.B. weniger straff als der für's Laufen. Aber ich nehm den mit der besten Haltbarkeit, soll ja nichts unnötig wackeln, das stört nur beim Bewegen ;-)







Einziger Nachteil: Für's Laufen find ich die Träger noch zu schmal, aber zum Radfahren und Co optimal!!






 Der ist direkt nach dem Kauf noch super, aber nach 3/ 4 Wäschen ausgeleiert. Hab ich in rot-schwarz und in weiß - macht keinen Unterschied!

Shock Absorber soll auch gut sein, hatte ich nur noch nicht gefunden in hiesigen Läden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2013)

Den unteren habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Passt wie am ersten Tag?!


----------



## swe68 (17. Juni 2013)

Shock Absorber sind schwer zu kriegen, eigentlich fast nur online.
Ich habe einen, der bestimmt 10 (!) Jahre alt ist und einen anderen, etwas neueren. Super. 
Ich habe aber auch eher wenig, also B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Juni 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Den unteren habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Passt wie am ersten Tag?!


 
Wie machst du das?? Hast du ein besonderes Waschmittel? Oder wäscht du sie von Hand??


----------



## Bavaria13 (18. Juni 2013)

Man darf auf keinen Fall Weichspüler benutzen.

Ich empfehle die Sport-BH-Reihe "Extreme" von Triumph. Ich bin auch in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen und bin der Reihe seit Jahren treu. Reiten, Fahrradfahren, Laufen, alles wunderbar!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juni 2013)

... und wohl auch auf keinen Fall von Hand, wurde  mir gesagt.
Bei mir kommen alle im Netz und ohne andere Wäsche (die ja schwer draufdrücken könnte, was meine normalen BHs verformen könnte) im Feinwaschgang in die Maschine.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2013)

ich schmeiße den BH gnadenlos mit der Sportwäsche in die Waschmaschine, wasche die ganz normal (ohne Weichspüler) und hänge die Sachen zum Trocknen auf.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Juni 2013)

Ich wasch sie auch wie Frau Rauscher, einfach mit in die Sportwäsche - ohne Weichspüler, das hab ich drangegeben.

Stimmt, das Waschnetz ist auch ne gute Idee!


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Bavaria13 schrieb:


> Man darf auf keinen Fall Weichspüler benutzen.
> 
> Ich empfehle die Sport-BH-Reihe "Extreme" von Triumph. Ich bin auch in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen und bin der Reihe seit Jahren treu. Reiten, Fahrradfahren, Laufen, alles wunderbar!



Davon hab' ich auch mehrere, und zwar teils seit einigen Jahren. Ich kaufe immer mal wieder einen dazu - sie sind ja nicht billig. 

Gewaschen wird wie alle Sportsachen: Nur 30° und Feinwaschmittel. Außerdem hake ich ihn zu beim Waschen, damit nichts kaputt geht.


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich schmeiße den BH gnadenlos mit der Sportwäsche in die Waschmaschine, wasche die ganz normal (ohne Weichspüler) und hänge die Sachen zum Trocknen auf.



Mach' ich genauso. Gar kein Problem. 

Sport-BHs sind ja mit normalen BHs  nicht zu vergleichen. Die packe ich immer in eine "BH-Kugel" oder ein Wäschenetz, wasche sie aber auch bei der normalen 30°-Feinwäsche mit.


----------



## ManiacMille (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo und guten Tag.
Meine Frau /Freundin hat in dem Sport-bh von Hunkemöller ihr passendes Stück gefunden. Sie trägt selber ein D Körbchen und ist von diesem BH begeistert. Nach vielen Fehlkäufen hat Sie jetzt mehrere davon und ist damit sehr zufrieden.
Gruß


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (28. Juni 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Shock Absorber sind schwer zu kriegen, eigentlich fast nur online.
> Ich habe einen, der bestimmt 10 (!) Jahre alt ist und einen anderen, etwas neueren. Super.
> Ich habe aber auch eher wenig, also B


 

10 Jahre  Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, das ist ne gute Leistung, da lohnt sich dann auch der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (28. Juni 2013)

Der zweite ist auch schon wieder 5 Jahre alt...
Ich hatte noch einen dritten, den ich leider letztens bei der Massage liegengelassen hatte (auch einen ganz alten), weitere Sport-BHs hatte ich bis vor ein paar Wochen nicht...
Wäsche: normale Sportwäsche ohne Weichspüler.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (29. Juni 2013)

3 Stück reichen auch, find ich. Da hat man 2 Tage Zeit zu waschen Hab heute extra Waschmittel gesehen für U-Wäsche. Was' alles gibt


----------



## Hupfnudl (30. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zwar obenrum eher "normal" ausgestattet, aber habe gute Erfahrungen mit Tri-Action (die Sportlinie vom Triumph) gemacht. Die sind sehr bequem und langlebig.


----------

